# I hate naming things. I'm not creative enough for that s*%&



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

So I have been thinking a lot lately.

I want to officially launch a women's brand, but I need to keep it separate from my senior brand, because of the potential for boudoir to crop up once in a while with the women's line.

That being said, I need to name one line or the other (One of them I'll just keep under my current name probably), but I'm TERRIBLE at it.

I can't think of anything that isn't overly hokey or that doesn't just sound like it's chock full of terrible photography buzz-words.

I look at some of the names my peers have given to their senior or boudoir lines and they're brilliant... and then there's me floundering around for even just a half-decent idea.

And THEN to throw a curve-ball into the whole thing... I eventually want to get back to shooting music, so I have technically have to have a 3rd brand separate from the other two.

::shakes head::

I'm a mess.

I can't even begin to figure out how I want to break all this up... or if I want to keep anything combined, which seems like a really bad idea, no matter how you look at it. Ha.

/vent


----------



## Bossy (Feb 18, 2014)

I can relate! I'm no help at all though, a wordsmith I am not.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 18, 2014)

Don't think this would work for a Female brand, but Maybe for another.   "Shot by E Rose!"


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

Bossy said:


> I can relate! I'm no help at all though, a wordsmith I am not.



I swear, some day I'm going to hire someone to write copy for me and name things.

You're talking to a person who named her car, "Car", calls her cat "Kitty" (although to be fair, his name is Robin, he just never gets called that), named her Mac Mini, "Mac" and her T2i "Tewey". -- The 5D doth not have a name, because... I gave up on trying to name things. :lmao:


----------



## sm4him (Feb 18, 2014)

Rose's Poses. :lmao:

Oh man, I crack me up.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Don't think this would work for a Female brand, but Maybe for another.   "Shot by E Rose!"



See, but I hate words like "shot", "capture", "memories", "frozen", "time", "moments", etc.

I want whatever I name them to be "XYZ" and in smaller print below will be, "by Emily McGonigle Photography" so I can still relate it to my overall "parent brand", if you will, but other than that, I'm at a loss. 

I HAD a name for the women's brand last year, and I even had a logo made up for it, but as I have honed the idea of what I want that brand to be, I'm really not liking it anymore. 

I know. It's a problem.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Rose's Poses. :lmao:
> 
> Oh man, I crack me up.





No.

But that's funny.

:lmao:


----------



## ronlane (Feb 18, 2014)

e.rose said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think this would work for a Female brand, but Maybe for another.   "Shot by E Rose!"
> ...



I see your point. Maybe something like "Beautiful Women - by Emily McGonigle Photography"


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

ronlane said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



Meh. I feel like that's still too generic.

For example, a dude here that has since moved to Colorado named his boudoir line "Flaunt".

Love it.

Wish I had thought of it.

I didn't.

So there's that. 

:lmao:

I'm trying to think of something that is relevant to the brand, but not necesarilly a generic statement or one of the aforementioned "buzzwords". LOL


----------



## ronlane (Feb 18, 2014)

Am I making you feel better yet? My attempts have shown you that your aren't alone in not coming up with anything.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 18, 2014)

I would have seriously questioned your sanity if you had actually wanted to USE that. 
Not that I don't seriously question your sanity anyway&#8230;it's one of the reasons I like you. HAHAHA

But in all seriousness: I like to think I'm reasonably skilled with words. I do a good bit of writing for work and as a hobby, plus I'm a speaker for women's ministries, which requires a lot of writing as well.
But when it comes to NAMING things??? Yeah, I stink too. 
ALL I can do is come up with hilarious and/or cheesy stupid names. And the REAL problem is, I can come up with those in spades.  I'll now be coming up with ridiculous names for your business all day long. I'll probably even wake up at 3 in the morning with some new, stupid name for it. So, thanks for that.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2014)

"Allure" ?  "Sublime"?  (If you're looking for a one-word brand)


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2014)

"Beautiful you"?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Am I making you feel better yet? My attempts have shown you that your aren't alone in not coming up with anything.



 thanks


sm4him said:


> I would have seriously questioned your sanity if you had actually wanted to USE that.
> Not that I don't seriously question your sanity anyway&#8230;it's one of the reasons I like you. HAHAHA



D'awwww :hug::



tirediron said:


> "Allure" ?  "Sublime"?  (If you're looking for a one-word brand)





tirediron said:


> "Beautiful you"?



I like Allure, but it's too common (just googled it), Sublime makes me think of the band and gives me the image of high, dreadlocked, music recording technology students (this absolutely has NO relation to my previous college experience........ ::shifty eyes:: ), and Beautiful You is too... too... Well, I'm trying to stay away from "beautiful" and "you" as brand names.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 18, 2014)

"Clique"


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> "Clique"



Mean Girls.


----------



## manicmike (Feb 18, 2014)

Reveal.
Curves.
Circle circle dot dot. 

I've got nothing else.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey Em, steal from the commercial here.  "Signature Look by ......"


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Circle circle dot dot.



PERFECT!





ronlane said:


> Hey Em, steal from the commercial here.  "Signature Look by ......"



IIIIIIII... don't know what commercial that is you're referring to.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 18, 2014)

Bob.

Whenever you run into a situation like this, just name it Bob.  Got something you can't pronounce?  Call it Bob.  Works like a charm, everytime.  Just ask my brother Bob, or my other brother Bob.. lol


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 18, 2014)

And then there might be.   e.rose-petals


----------



## runnah (Feb 18, 2014)

Adding "Le" to anything makes it sound fancy.

Le Rose.


----------



## AlanO (Feb 18, 2014)

Unveiled Reflections


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Drum-matique Photography


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Adding "Le" to anything makes it sound fancy.
> 
> Le Rose.







AlanO said:


> Unveiled Reflections



"Reflections" is another no-no word. 



JacaRanda said:


> Drum-matique Photography



...where did the drum come from? :lmao:


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Rose E Chic's with some graphic putting the e back in it's proper place.   

Okay I know I'm stretching.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Okay I know I'm stretching.



Yup.


----------



## runnah (Feb 18, 2014)

Memories
Moments
Lifetime
Fondness


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 18, 2014)

FrontRose!

Now put me in the group of "I suck at this".


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Memories
> Moments
> Lifetime
> Fondness



Snapshots
Frozen
Timeless
Precious...
Precious...
Precious...
PREEEEECIOOOOOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> FrontRose!
> 
> Now put me in the group of "I suck at this".



Is that like Frontline?


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 18, 2014)

e.rose said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > FrontRose!
> ...



Like first or front row at the concert.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



Oh you're talking about BAND BRAND names. 

I thought this whole time you were trying to come up with a name for my women's line. :lmao:

WOW. 

I clearly need more coffee.


----------



## weepete (Feb 18, 2014)

Lush


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 18, 2014)

I switched from the womens line because I could only come up with typical immature dude stuff.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

weepete said:


> Lush



AM NOT!

::hiccup::

:cheers:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I switched from the womens line because I could only come up with typical immature dude stuff.



:lmao:

:ats you on the head::

It's okay Jaca. We can still be friends.


----------



## weepete (Feb 18, 2014)

Bacon


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

weepete said:


> Bacon



Funny you should mention that.

I started having a craving about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## weepete (Feb 18, 2014)

The only known cure for vegitarianism! 

The only problem is I'm now getting mental images of a really well shot boudoir science with a very attractive lady with bacon on a crispy roll and brown sauce....I think I'm overtired. There's no reason to ruin a perfectly good shot of a bacon roll


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 18, 2014)

I use a variation of my initials/name; I can use that for my sports related photos or fine art work. I think people get to know you by your name, if you come up w/a clever business name will they know it's you? How will they associate it with you? 

I like to keep things simple, I'd probably think about some combination of your name (full/real name or e.rose) like - Photos by e.rose, Seniors by e.rose, something like that. Using rose seems more geared to women, you could maybe adapt that for boudoir photography. 

Have you looked into domain names that are available? In case you might want to have your own website someday (unless you do already).


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 18, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I switched from the womens line because I could only come up with typical immature dude stuff.



Wait.. it's immature dude stuff night and I'm just finding out now!  Jeez.  Seriously guys, we need to get with sending out these memo's.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 18, 2014)

e.rose said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I switched from the womens line because I could only come up with typical immature dude stuff.
> ...




Ya.. um.. well you can be friends.  Just be careful patting him on the head like that.  I mean I can't really get into it but you can take Lefty's word for it.. bad idea.  Lol


----------



## ronlane (Feb 18, 2014)

e.rose said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > Lush
> ...




Oh???????????????????????????????????


----------



## runnah (Feb 18, 2014)

Are you going after the over 50 crowd?

If so you could call it "Hot Flashes". You know, double meaning and all.


----------



## Tiller (Feb 18, 2014)

When in doubt, use thesaurus.com. I typed in flaunt, and looked at synonyms. Here's my favorites:

1 - Flourish

2 - Whip It Out/Wave Around (For your men's boudoir brand)


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I use a variation of my initials/name; I can use that for my sports related photos or fine art work. I think people get to know you by your name, if you come up w/a clever business name will they know it's you? How will they associate it with you?
> 
> I like to keep things simple, I'd probably think about some combination of your name (full/real name or e.rose) like - Photos by e.rose, Seniors by e.rose, something like that. Using rose seems more geared to women, you could maybe adapt that for boudoir photography.
> 
> Have you looked into domain names that are available? In case you might want to have your own website someday (unless you do already).



1. Yes.
2. See attached paragraph
3. Yes

Additional Notes:

I already run my business (registered and everything! :lmao: ) under "First and Last Name Photography".

What I'm warning to do is build the women's line (Or my seniors, I haven't decided which) separate from the main name, but it will still be very much associated with my name.

Eventually ... some day... I would like to have a website set up with a landing page or something that will give you a choice of which brand you want to explore.

Clicking on "Non-cheesy Senior Brand Name by First and Last Name" will take you to my site dedicated to seniors. Clicking on "Non-cheesy Women's Brand Name by First and Last Name" will take you to the site dedicated to my women's line.

Something like that.

I'm not worried about people not knowing it's me, because again, my name will still be attached to it.

The same friends who had "Flaunt" as their boudoir name, had "Husband and Wife Last Name Photography" for their weddings, and "Ampersand" for their senior line. They had no issues getting clients, because they associated all those brands with themselves.

What I DON'T want is to keep it ALL under the same umbrella, on the same site, and have my senior gallery right next to my women's gallery that may have boudoir images in it. That is a MAAAAAAAAAAJOR no, no. So it *needs* to be separate. 

*Also*... "Rose" is out of the question.

My name isn't Rose. That's my middle name.

Once upon a time I was running as "Emily Rose Photography", because I *love* my middle name. It's my mother's name and my grandmother's name and I love it.

However that is horribly common and just 2 hours away from me, there was another Emily Rose Photography that was being confused with me and vice versa.

Not a good situation.

So I now use my last name, because it's way less common, and even less common among photographers. -- I spent some time searching before I committed to it. LOL.

Not to mention, the women's line is NOT...

I repeat, the women's line IS NOT... just boudoir. Not at all. I'm just anticipating that will be SOME of it... but it is not STRICTLY a boudoir line... and I anticipate that probably will actually be the least of what I do concerning women's portraiture, if I pull this off the right way.

So I need a name for that, which communicates that it's geared towards women, however doesn't sound exclusively "boudoir", so "sexy, sultry" names are out of the question, because that excludes the possibility of beauty-based portraiture.

As a matter of fact, when I begin to build up my new portfolio for that, and launch the brand, I probably won't have any boudoir in it at all, the first time around.



robbins.photo said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I switched from the womens line because I could only come up with typical immature dude stuff.
> ...



Memo's are a lady's job, not a dude job. THAT'S why you didn't get it. DUH.



robbins.photo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Are you going after the over 50 crowd?
> 
> If so you could call it "Hot Flashes". You know, double meaning and all.



They are part of the demographic, yes. 



Tiller said:


> Whip It Out/Wave Around (For your men's boudoir brand)



HAHAHAHHAAHAHHA!


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok, well maybe something like Fleur de Lamour Photography.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Feb 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Are you going after the over 50 crowd?
> 
> If so you could call it "Hot Flashes". You know, double meaning and all.




<<-falling out laughing at Runnah's idea "Hot Flashes",,,,(but in a weird sick way I like it) lol


----------



## pgriz (Feb 18, 2014)

Life's Highlights 
Siren's Song 
Gals and giggles (they go naturally together, although not all gals giggle).
Touché (this might have potential)
La touche du femme (english: the touch of a woman)
Earth and fire (inspired by my wife)
What's love got to do with it?  (a Tina Turner oldie but goodie)
Brilliance! (whether it's wit, or talent, or insight...)
Chiclika (ok, this is NOT a banana).
Wowsie (just because)
Hearts and minds (two traits that the women around me show plenty of)


eh.   need to do this when I'm not tired.  Let us know what you end up with, Emily.  If it's anything like your photography, it'll Shine!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, well maybe something like Fleur de Lamour Photography.



Flair da' Lemur?!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Life's Highlights
> Siren's Song
> Gals and giggles (they go naturally together, although not all gals giggle).
> Touché (this might have potential)
> ...



Haha, I appreciate your effort and your compliment.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 18, 2014)

e.rose said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, well maybe something like Fleur de Lamour Photography.
> ...



Well sure, that works too.. lol.  What would I know, I only speak enough french to get my face slapped.. lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 18, 2014)

Chick licka?   Oh no he didn't.  HAAAAAA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 18, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Chick licka?   Oh no he didn't.  HAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Umm.. ya, actually I think he did.. lol


----------



## CCericola (Feb 18, 2014)

Capturing Frozen Moments In Time By E. Rose.
Perfect! I'll send you a creative fee invoice.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2014)

CCericola said:


> Capturing Frozen Moments In Time By E. Rose.
> Perfect! I'll send you a creative fee invoice.



:lmao:


----------



## 71M (Feb 19, 2014)

e.rose said:


> What I'm warning to do is build the women's line (Or my seniors, I haven't decided which) separate from the main name, but it will still be very much associated with my name.
> 
> Eventually ... some day... I would like to have a website set up with a landing page or something that will give you a choice of which brand you want to explore.



"Senior Moments"


----------



## e.rose (Feb 19, 2014)

71M said:


> "Senior Moments"



I can't tell if you're being serious and there for unintentionally hilarious... Or if you MEANT to be hilarious... Hah.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## iris1427 (Feb 24, 2014)

"Grace" for the women's line maybe.  I think it covers practically every age demographic for women.  And you don't necessarily have to embody the name.    But I'm sure you do!
Maybe for the seniors something along the lines of moving on/up like "propel", "launch", or even "vitality".

My business name is also my name plus photography, so not that original.  I do agree on the cheesiness/hackiness of names akin to captured moments or frozen in time.  But I just joined the forums yesterday so what do I know...


----------



## e.rose (Feb 24, 2014)

iris1427 said:


> "Grace" for the women's line maybe.  I think it covers practically every age demographic for women.  And you don't necessarily have to embody the name.    But I'm sure you do!
> Maybe for the seniors something along the lines of moving on/up like "propel", "launch", or even "vitality".
> 
> My business name is also my name plus photography, so not that original.  I do agree on the cheesiness/hackiness of names akin to captured moments or frozen in time.  But I just joined the forums yesterday so what do I know...



Grace could be easily confused with a girl's name and would probably get buried in Google results.

When I google "Vitality" with the combinations of "senior" and "photography" it brings up a bunch of senior citizen results. 

So that won't quite work either.

But you clearly know enough if you understand how cheesy moments/frozen in time is. :lmao:


----------



## tirediron (Feb 24, 2014)

Rose's F***ing Fotography!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 24, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Rose's F***ing Fotography!


----------



## iris1427 (Feb 24, 2014)

Muse & Siren could also work for the women.  Maybe Reverie for seniors.  

I'm dying at the Picard meme!!!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2014)

I like your effort, but Reverie (which I actually really liked, ha) is overused according to my quick search (yes, I check everything against Google before I settle on it.  ), and Muse and Siren... too... obvious of a choice. Or something. I dunno how to phrase that. 

I also don't think it reflects what my brand is going to be about, but that's not your fault for not knowing, because I really haven't put that into words yet. 

But hey... you've got spunk and ideas and I dig it.


----------

